
Senate votes to overturn Ajit Pai’s net neutrality repeal - MBCook
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/05/senate-votes-to-overturn-ajit-pais-net-neutrality-repeal/
======
alistproducer2
I am on the one hand happy to hear about this, but I couldn't help but laugh
at the way it was reported on NPR. They said Democrats see this as an issue
that can bring voters to the polls. I immediately thought of how few people
even know what the heck net neutrality is (about 1 in 4 [0]). Either NPR is
making stuff up or the Democrats are seriously in need of some new advice.

[0]:[https://americanactionnetwork.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/02...](https://americanactionnetwork.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/02/AAN-NN-Memo.docx.pdf)

------
ngold
Well thank you senate. Looks like att needs more than a 600k trump bribe to
Cohen. I'm sure their lobbyists are going to be shooting money guns at the
house republicans for the next month.

